# Syngonium ID please?



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys, Ive had this Syngonium species for a few years now. Its been an interesting one for sure. With multiple leaf forms and even growth habits. I picked it up from a friend as Syngonium SP. (I call it Syngonium SP Lance Leaf)

Im curious if anyone may have a clue to the identity of this beautiful species!




























Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

a cultivar perhaps?


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry, can't id for ya, but wanted to say.. it's beautiful.. .
Peter


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

looks like one i got that had no id


----------



## Plantversation (Mar 23, 2021)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Hey guys, Ive had this Syngonium species for a few years now. Its been an interesting one for sure. With multiple leaf forms and even growth habits. I picked it up from a friend as Syngonium SP. (I call it Syngonium SP Lance Leaf)
> 
> Im curious if anyone may have a clue to the identity of this beautiful species!
> 
> ...


Lance leaf


----------

